# Water but no steam



## Shaz88 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi can any one help my , my coffee Machine Playing up , I'm getting water through the group handles but no steam or water out my tap ??


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Sounds like you need to descale the boiler, I take it this is an hx machine? It would help if you said what make and model


----------



## Shaz88 (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank u for that


----------



## Shaz88 (Sep 22, 2013)

Im not sure on the make , I have a coffee van only had it a few mth so still getting use to it


----------



## leftism (Jan 5, 2012)

Is the machine coming up to pressure?


----------

